# MBA Yes or No?



## avijavi (Jan 25, 2013)

If you have an MBA, then what do you think about it? What is your concentration/specialty? If you're currently enrolled in such a program then how is it? Basically, I'm scoping out the possibility of getting into an MBA program and I would like personal input before I decide and commit. I'm thinking of following a dual program of MD/MBA if I can get into medschool but I'm interested in knowing if I could just work for industry if all else fails. Let me know.


----------



## phlsjc (Feb 28, 2013)

As a disclaimer, I only have an undergraduate degree in business. My perception of MBA degrees is that they're mainly useful for putting letters after your name. If you have the traits to be a manager, you could get a good business background by taking micro and macroeconomics, financial and managerial accounting, business law and maybe an intro to marketing class. 

There are a lot of people in managerial roles, even senior managerial roles, with undergraduate and graduate degrees in different fields. I think it would be helpful if you were a little more specific in defining your goals.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

I personally would much rather invest the $ in building my own enterprises right away instead of wasting them on some MBA tuition, which can range in the hundreds of thousands of dollars...Going for MBA is beneficial mostly for gaining connections or to have some brand school name attached next to you....so if you can get into the brand schools (harvard, etc) then sure go invest hundreds of thousands on an MBA...Otherwise, you're better off reading textbooks/wikipedia on your own since those "business" knowledge are easy to acquire for free in this information age....and management skills can be learned hands-on as well if you start your own enterprise and start hiring people

The $$ required for an MBA is more than enough startup capital to start an entire enterprise up until the next capital raising stage...

And even if the enterprise ultimately fails, the experience acquired during the process is still invaluable and highly marketable, though of course you should at least have achieved something worthy during the process


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I would find it interesting, only because I enjoy higher learning and meeting interesting intellectuals along the way. It is not a priority for me in career advancement, at least not yet.


----------



## avijavi (Jan 25, 2013)

@Childprodigy. wow! hundreds of thousands?!! LOL not even close. I have a business background already and I have a steady income from it but I want to expand and learn more. Reading online won't provide hands on experience or provide for networking or provide a shiny degree behind my name. Anyway, I've looked at my university's program and it would cost like 18 grand for the whole program. Not bad plus there are scholarships which I intend on snatching. haha But, yea, I'm set on a dual MD/MBA degree in which I'll be a lot more flexible/versatile than most MDs specially when it comes to administration and leadership roles.


----------



## stevejack (Apr 29, 2021)

I want to study MBA but couldn't decide which program is in demand and has a vast scope nowadays. I have searched and study about lot of programs but not able to decide. There are many universities that are offering online degree programs but these programs also have variations among courses as i have seen at this link. Our Courses - Chestnut Education Group Kindly guide me about anything useful.


----------

